# TT Tomorrow (Dec 11)!!



## toddsgal (Aug 16, 2013)

Well it's here...tomorrow morning is my surgery date!! I'm feeling very nervous! I had PT in August so yes, I know what to expect and that's why I'm nervous!! It was a tough first week!! And yesterday at my re-op I was told they'll be doing a neck dissection also!?!? My stay will be minimum 2 days but could be longer depending on my calcium levels!!
This is a different experience, August was PT and we'd been told it was benign! But ths is cancer and that alone has caused some high anxiety!!
I feel overwhelmed that I'll be letting my family down - with Christmas around the corner, I can't doall the things I usually do!! They've all been so understanding but I feel bad My husband says I need to concentrate on me and getting well, but that makes me feel guilty!! Lol I know, I'm my w worst enemy!!
Well wish me luck!! I'll rep in touch....I need this forum, it's my life-line!!! Thank you all for your words and encouragement!! Susanne (toddsgal)


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Susanne,

Listen to your husband and take it easy - you are sick and you need to not be worrying yourself about X-mas.

Take it easy and let your body heal - nap when you can and be involved when you have energy.

Once this is all over - you will be glad you took it easy.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Good luck!!!

I, too, had a neck dissection. I was in the hospital for about 12 hours, only took one narcotic pill, and zipped off home, so it wasn't a big deal (assuming they are only doing the most central levels). You are going to be FINE!

Keep us updated!


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

You will be fine!!! Listen to your husband too. A more relaxed holiday season will be enjoyable as well. Best wishes!


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

I agree, listen to your husband! You'll have many, many more Christmases to celebrate fully and you'll probably even make a few funny memories of this one, too, with everything going on. Relax and take care of yourself.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

toddsgal said:


> Well it's here...tomorrow morning is my surgery date!! I'm feeling very nervous! I had PT in August so yes, I know what to expect and that's why I'm nervous!! It was a tough first week!! And yesterday at my re-op I was told they'll be doing a neck dissection also!?!? My stay will be minimum 2 days but could be longer depending on my calcium levels!!
> This is a different experience, August was PT and we'd been told it was benign! But ths is cancer and that alone has caused some high anxiety!!
> I feel overwhelmed that I'll be letting my family down - with Christmas around the corner, I can't doall the things I usually do!! They've all been so understanding but I feel bad My husband says I need to concentrate on me and getting well, but that makes me feel guilty!! Lol I know, I'm my w worst enemy!!
> Well wish me luck!! I'll rep in touch....I need this forum, it's my life-line!!! Thank you all for your words and encouragement!! Susanne (toddsgal)


Really a shame you have to do this again. I can tell you one thing though; your family will survive and they would want nothing more than a healthy and well "you!"

You will be in my thoughts and prayers big time!


----------



## kcjim (Nov 13, 2013)

Good luck. I'm sure the best Christmas present your family could have would be to have you healthy. So take care of yourself.


----------



## toddsgal (Aug 16, 2013)

Thanks everyone!!
I came home Thursday evening!!! So happy to be in my own bed So far my calcium & vitamin D are good but I'll have the lab here Tues & Friday for the next 2 weeks to be sure! Started my Synthroid Thursday, 125mcg per day. Is it normal to feel dizzy?? It's not horrible just a little tipsy?!? I haven't taken my pain med's since yesterday, I haven't felt bad-so i haven't taken any...so it it can't be that?!? This is all new for me so I appreciate any help

I feel much better this time compared to my partial in August!! Maybe I'm just used to it but my swelling is much less this time!

Now to wait for the pathology report....?!? I'm hoping for the best since last time was not!! I see my surgeon for a follow up on Dec 23 and a new endocrinologist in 6 weeks (mine retired unfortunately!). That's when I'll learn whether I need RAI or not?!?

Well enjoy the rest of your weekend everyone!! I'm so happy the worst is over
Thanks again) Susanne (toddsgal)


----------



## toddsgal (Aug 16, 2013)

Well it'll be 2 weeks post surgery tomorrow!! I'm doing quite well too Still some swelling but much less than last surgery! I got a call from the surgeon, my blood work has been coming back great....calcium & vitamin D are good He's cancelled my blood tests for this week my one little parathyroid is working well!!! What a wonderful outcome!!
My next visit, follow up and get pathology report, is Jan 6 plus I'll get my appointment with the new endocrinologist! I'm assuming that's when I'll learn what, if any treatment is required?!

Two weeks Thursday that I'veofficially been on my Synthroid...some hair loss, which was startling to say the least!! I was in tears
Eating more solid foods but bread has been tough, anything dry really...I choked Sunday night, which scared my husband & I and afterward my incision was quite sore!! So it's back to soft foods (most are super attending too!!) I'm trying to have at least one fruit & protein powder smoothy per day!

Wishing everyone a Very Merry Christmas!! 
Take care
Susanne (toddsgal)


----------

